# Hatch day!



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been watching this incubator like a hawk for three weeks and last night was the start of the 21st day. I'm 90% a stay at home mom but I go in to work to do the books once a week, on Thursdays, for two hours. I checked the incubator before I left and nothing had changed. TEN minutes after I get there my husband sends me a picture showing one egg has pipped. I get home and no change whatsoever and no more pips so I go for a bath after watching the 'bator for two hours. TWO minutes after I get into the tub my husband comes in says "it hatched!" And it did. That was last night at ten pm. Now this is what we have as of an hour ago:


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Congratulations! That looks like a nice asst of chicks. What all do you have?


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Congratulations! That looks like a nice asst of chicks. What all do you have?


Thanks!! I have coronation Sussex, lavender and blue Orpingtons, Blue laced red Wyandottes, and a few hybrid mixes (a few purebred roosters escaped into the purebred hen pen).


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww. they're precious!!! Congrat's on your new sweet little wee ones.


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats! Patiently waiting Sept. 29th!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great hatch. Just in time for the Winter months. Sorry, just had to say it. I always said no chicks in Winter. I said it but the moment a girl went broody I'd just let her have at it.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Great hatch. Just in time for the Winter months. Sorry, just had to say it. I always said no chicks in Winter. I said it but the moment a girl went broody I'd just let her have at it.


Lol. Those chicks are all 10 weeks old now. Although I'm raising up some RIR I hatched for a lady after this batch. Those are two weeks old. I'm hoping she takes them before the snow flies as I certainly don't want to deal with that but here that could be any day now!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

outsider31 said:


> Congrats! Patiently waiting Sept. 29th!


Thanks! This is an old thread...not sure how it got bumped up here lol but thanks anyway. How many are you waiting for and are they under a broody or in the incubator?


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

I bumped the thread! Haha waiting for next Monday rolling through past posts.


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

THREE more days!!!!


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ooops wrong thread haha


----------

